# John le Carré: Espionage writer dies aged 89



## Blackadder1916 (14 Dec 2020)

John le Carré: Espionage writer dies aged 89
https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-55297558


> The author of The Spy Who Came In From The Cold and Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy died from pneumonia on Saturday.
> . . .



Obituary: John le Carré

Yesterday evening, I finally got around to starting Le Carré's latest "Agent Running In The Field" and this morning heard this news.  His characterizations of spies and spying have provided many enjoyable hours of reading and film/TV viewing.


----------



## OldTanker (14 Dec 2020)

Last year I made it my reading project to read all of Le Carré's books, in order as written, and watch all the related movies. It was an excellent way to kill some time and interesting to watch how his subjects changed as the world changed. RIP David Cornwell.


----------



## MarkOttawa (14 Dec 2020)

Factoid: Le Carre's 2nd novel, "A Murder of Quality" (w/George Smiley), was not a spy thriller at all but a straight detective story (maybe MI6 warned him after "Call for the Dead", see second cover)--I found his later novels rather too trendy progressive.  











https://criminalelement.com/a-murder-of-quality-by-john-lecarre-george-smiley-series-edward-a-grainger/

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## tomahawk6 (14 Dec 2020)

Very sad. I enjoyed his novels.


----------

